# Route to the Dordogne



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Planning next year's trip to France at the moment. 
We are going through the tunnel and then heading down to the Eastern Loire (we visited the Western Loire last summer) for a few days before pressing on to the Dordogne. 
Can anyone recommend a route avoiding Paris (of course) and toll roads?


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,
On the rare occasions we come back to UK, we've recently taken to heading for Bologne then picking up Abbeville, Rouen, Dreux and Chartres. Slightly more km. than the direct road through Paris but no longer in time - maybe less if the Periferique is stuffed.

From Chartres it's your choice but there are plenty of quiet and uncluttered roads to choose from. It's that Northern part that causes the complication.


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, we went through the middle of Rouen this summer - a bit busy with roadworks everywhere, it seemed. I might try and skirt round if I can next time. Les Andelys is our projected stopover (Freedom - Camping Club).


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

denzil53 said:


> Yes, we went through the middle of Rouen this summer - a bit busy with roadworks everywhere, it seemed. I might try and skirt round if I can next time. Les Andelys is our projected stopover (Freedom - Camping Club).


Why skirt it? 
This our route, has been for many years and I can find no reason to change it. I have published this before. 
If going South (for Evreux and Dreux and Chartres) on the A28/N28:

After exitting the tunnel take third slip signed *VERNON* 
This will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15. 
Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane. 
As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M. 
If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.

Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine. 
Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right. 
Follow that road and you'll see signs for *Evreux* and *Dreux* more frequently so you can ignore Vernon. 
Follow the route : with viamichelin http://tinyurl.com/ynhvyb

There are other routes but this works every time for us. 
(I wish I was driving it right now!)


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I think someone has posted here that there is now a Rouen "bypass". We have always avoided going through the city, but attempted it without incident last year. However, will look for the new road next time as I am sure last year was a fluke  

Sue


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Went through Rouen two weeks ago and got it wrong after the tunnel! Easy coming back. Went on down through Chateadun to Azay. Got stopped by gendarmes and weighed on a mobile rolling road - all very exciting!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hmh said:


> Hi,
> On the rare occasions we come back to UK, we've recently taken to heading for Bologne then picking up Abbeville, Rouen, Dreux and Chartres. Slightly more km. than the direct road through Paris but no longer in time - maybe less if the Periferique is stuffed.
> 
> From Chartres it's your choice but there are plenty of quiet and uncluttered roads to choose from. It's that Northern part that causes the complication.


I also recommend this route as I have used it for many years, both with trucks or motorhomes.
You can then go via Orleans or Limoges, your choice


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Denzil

If I were doing the planning, everything would depend on whether I was in a hurry to get there (and back) or not.

If yes, there are a number of excellent suggestions above.

If not, I'd suggest you head South!!


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have read a few posting refering to a new rocade around Rouen. Can anyone tell me where it is, as we did not see any signs when we came home last week.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Rouen always seems to catch people out,
the simple answer is DONT listen to your TOM TOM or whatever you use as they will mislead you.
Simply get into the middle lane after exiting the tunnel and just keep going and not exiting on the first exit, this will take you around the loop and then straight out.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

No sign of a new rocade when we got lost two weeks ago. Problem with turn in Rouen is three lanes of traffic and you need to be in middle or to the right, which isn't easy to do in traffic. Tomtom solves the problem when you have gone wrong - up hill, round rounabout and back to where you started.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

autostratus said:


> denzil53 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we went through the middle of Rouen this summer - a bit busy with roadworks everywhere, it seemed. I might try and skirt round if I can next time. Les Andelys is our projected stopover (Freedom - Camping Club).
> ...


Hi This is the route we always take and by far the best, I think the turning Gillian refers to is marked Evreux.
Ron
Me too Gillian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Chausson said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > denzil53 said:
> ...


Take care.
To save confusion, forget Evreux at this point, the sign to watch out for is *Vernon* and follow for about 20km.
The road to Vernon then continues on the N15
while you pick up the N154 dual carriageway built to motorway standard signed to *Evreux* and *Dreux*.

On the return journey, coming north on the N154, pass the sign telling you that there is a payage autoroute ahead and in about 1000m turn off at a green sign for *Rouen*.


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for info. 
It looks like getting Rouen right is the key. 
Ignore satnav, and navigate properly . . . .erm! 
8O


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

autostratus said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > autostratus said:
> ...


All you have to do is go through the tunnel and take the first exit which will loop around to your left, go up a slight hill and turn right at the traffic lights (a fork) and follow the river with the river bank on your right.
If you miss this then go over the river and turn left keeping the river bank on your left. (you may have to turn right again to go around a loop to go left, if you know what I mean).
Either way, just follow the river to get out of Rouen.


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

We have done the Evreux - Dreux - Chartres route and if you follow the posts above you should not have any problems, We then join the A20 towards Limoges, and use Parc Verger as a stopover. It's open all year, so no problems The Dordogne starts just south of there.

Dragonfly


----------

